# Chops for dinner anyone?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

That was what was for dinner here and gosh was it all yummy! A farm down the road a few miles sells goat. I have gotten ground from her a few times and kept askin bout chops. She finally got them for me. Our son asked were we havin lillipop chops lol! The goober! He is 22. The pasta was just buttery noodles with garlic, onion, shrooms and lemon juice and parm cheese atop it. I put olive oil, salt, pepper, thyme, sage, oj and balsamic vinegar over the chops to cook.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks yummy!


It was! The guys were funny maulin those wee things withh their big bear paw hands.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Yum, I like meat with handles!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Yum, I like meat with handles!


Hahahhaa! Our son asked what they were and all i said was chops at first. He said i cant be pullin out THOSE things at work tomorrow and tellin people yea my dad grew these chops. (The guys at work knew they had just butchered our hogs last month) Lol! Then i told him they were goat chops and would that be better.... he said oh yea now i can say they are bite sized lollipops. He is such the clown! It took six lollies each to give them their protein fix. Which i was expectin more.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks fantastic. Oops just drooled on my phone.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

That looks amazing! What did it taste like? I've never had goat, and all I've really heard about it is that if you don't cook it right and douse it in sauces, it tastes like blood. I'm skeptical of that story, but I don't ever see goat meat for sale, and mine are too cute to eat


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That looks amazing! I'm hoping that next time I butcher I can do something other than primal cuts. I was in a hurry and stressed out. Next time I want to do some chops and other things like that. 

Droooooooolllllllling!

If you have a smoker, try smoked goat. OMG so delicious.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Calistar said:


> That looks amazing! What did it taste like? I've never had goat, and all I've really heard about it is that if you don't cook it right and douse it in sauces, it tastes like blood. I'm skeptical of that story, but I don't ever see goat meat for sale, and mine are too cute to eat


Hmmm i think it is in between beef and pork. No you do not need cover it in sauces at all! Groumd reminds me of turkey a little. It is very lean.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dayna said:


> That looks amazing! I'm hoping that next time I butcher I can do something other than primal cuts. I was in a hurry and stressed out. Next time I want to do some chops and other things like that.
> 
> Droooooooolllllllling!
> 
> If you have a smoker, try smoked goat. OMG so delicious.


Ooo we will have try it smoked! I have a few chops left.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wifeof1 said:


> Looks fantastic. Oops just drooled on my phone.


It was so good!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That looks good! I've had goat a few times but never anything like chops. My husband is Hispanic, and his family has cooked it a few times. It's usually seasoned and made into pull apart taco meat.
2 years ago we had a home grown wether we let him process for his daughters 16th party, and he soaked it in a huge pot with some beef he'd bought with fruit, and other things and some kind of weird looking huge green firm leaves that I still don't know what they are called lol. Then they used a home made sauce to cook the meat in, goat was cooked in one pan, beef in the other outside on a gas burner. OMG...the goat was so good served on tortillas with cilantro, onion and salsa. I think soaking the meats together really gave both a neat flavor. 

I have bought some ground goat meat from a butcher shop about a year or two ago. A friend gave me a recipe for yummy goat meatballs so I made those for a 4-H meeting - kids had to try the meat and figure out what animal it was from. The meatballs were a hit, kids were coming back for 3rd, 4th, and 5ths because they were so good and stumped on the species lol. 
I honestly don't know why I've not made them since then!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> That looks good! I've had goat a few times but never anything like chops. My husband is Hispanic, and his family has cooked it a few times. It's usually seasoned and made into pull apart taco meat.
> 2 years ago we had a home grown wether we let him process for his daughters 16th party, and he soaked it in a huge pot with some beef he'd bought with fruit, and other things and some kind of weird looking huge green firm leaves that I still don't know what they are called lol. Then they used a home made sauce to cook the meat in, goat was cooked in one pan, beef in the other outside on a gas burner. OMG...the goat was so good served on tortillas with cilantro, onion and salsa. I think soaking the meats together really gave both a neat flavor.
> 
> I have bought some ground goat meat from a butcher shop about a year or two ago. A friend gave me a recipe for yummy goat meatballs so I made those for a 4-H meeting - kids had to try the meat and figure out what animal it was from. The meatballs were a hit, kids were coming back for 3rd, 4th, and 5ths because they were so good and stumped on the species lol.
> I honestly don't know why I've not made them since then!


The leaves might have been corn husks? Or banana leaves? I. Et that was fun with the kids! A small hippy dippy store here has a deli and they have emu... it is pretty good in a burger.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just asked my husband and he said it's called Maguey leaves. They rinse the meat, then soak it in water with the Maguey leaves, pineapple, oranges, a lot of lemons/juice, onion and a red pepper and let it sit all night . Then they take it out and cook it with whatever seasoning or sauce. It's sooo tender it falls apart.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just can’t look past your desert rose plate! I have a hutch full of the set and are SO SO off limits of even touching lol it was passed down from my great grandma


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I just can't look past your desert rose plate! I have a hutch full of the set and are SO SO off limits of even touching lol it was passed down from my great grandma


Hahahha! USE THE GOOD CHINA! This was what we ate on every time we went to hubbys grandmothers. She left them to me. We loved her and her stories and ways very much. You cannot make your own memories with it in a hutch! My mil and i used to fuss over another set we used that was her mothers. But i jus cannot see keepin it hidden away and only usin it for special occasions. Every time we sit to eat with family is special. . Your babies wont remember your gg but they will remember the stories and love you shared as you eat off those dishes. You can replace broken ones.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

the lady at the feed store butchers goats and makes jerkey, and tamales! It is sooo delicious! she makes them twice a month, and yuum! 
those chops look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yum.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> the lady at the feed store butchers goats and makes jerkey


Omg. Hook me up with some of that! My neighbor raises boers, but she mentors 4H kids and I think her goats all sell at the fair. I have never been invited to taste her goats


----------

